# Hugh Hefner has 7 girlfriends living with him



## Lynne (Dec 19, 2008)

As my daughter would say:  GROSSSS.  You couldn't pay me enough.  I hope the men aren't jealous of Hugh.  No reason to be, unless you like golddiggers.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 19, 2008)

*SIGH* it's a burden that only a few men have to bear.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 19, 2008)

Again?



> In 1989, he married Playmate of the Year Kimberley Conrad, and had two sons, Marston (born April 9, 1990), Cooper (born September 4, 1992). The _E! True Hollywood Story_ profile noted how the notorious Playboy Mansion had been transformed into a family-friendly homestead. However, after he seperated from Conrad in 1999, Hefner began to move an ever-changing coterie of very young women into the Mansion, dating up to seven girls at once; among them, Brande Roderick, Izabella St. James, Tina Marie Jordan, Holly Madison, Bridget Marquardt, and Kendra Wilkinson. The reality television series _The Girls Next Door_ depicted the lives of Madison, Marquardt, and Wilkinson at the Playboy Mansion. In 2008. He currently dates Marquardt, and 19 year old identical twin models Karissa and Kristina Shannon,[6] who were arrested in January 2008 for battery.[7]


From Wikipedia.

Personally, I could go for 2, but my other half disagrees with me. LOL


----------



## Lynne (Dec 20, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> *SIGH* it's a burden that only a few men have to bear.


   $80 million mansions make that burden a little easier to bear.


----------



## Lynne (Dec 20, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Again?
> 
> 
> From Wikipedia.
> ...


 You need two laundry girls!?


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 20, 2008)

Lynne said:


> $80 million mansions make that burden a little easier to bear.


 
Yeah, 8000 square feet spreads the nagging thin...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 20, 2008)

Lynne said:


> You need two laundry girls!?


Heh, naw, I do my own laundry.  Cooking too.  



> *Financial*
> 
> According to Playboy Enterprises' SEC filings, Hefner pays Playboy rent for "that portion of the Playboy Mansion used exclusively for him and his personal guests' residence as well as the per-unit value of non-business meals, beverages and other benefits received by him and his personal guests." This amount was $1.3 million in 2002, $1.4 million in 2003, and $1.3 million in 2004.
> Playboy pays for the Mansion's operating expenses (including depreciation and taxes), which were $3.6 million in 2002, $2.3 million in 2003, and $3.0 million in 2004, net of rent received from Hefner.[2]


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Dec 20, 2008)

Lucky bugger. Guess that subscription to Viagra of the day clubs working for him. Keep up the good work Hef!


----------



## tellner (Dec 20, 2008)

It's not what you'd call heavy lifting for the girls. 

They're all grownups and know what's involved. Hef has enough money to pay for these little fripperies. The girls get money and access to rich, powerful men as well as nice accomodations. Don't see what the problem is.


----------



## grydth (Dec 20, 2008)

In the "wish I'd said that" category...... somebody said that TV show they are all on is simply an attempt to legalize necrophilia.


----------



## elder999 (Dec 20, 2008)

grydth said:


> In the "wish I'd said that" category...... somebody said that TV show they are all on is simply an attempt to legalize necrophilia.


 
On the one hand, my hat's off to him-I lived with three women in college for about 8 months-in retrospect, it wasn't the smartest choice I've ever made...though it was fun at times......I guess a guy would have to be his age to put up with that kind of ridiculous drama with any kind of equanimity.....or just not give a ****.:lfao:

On the other hand, I'm reminded of George Burns, who was escorted everywhere by at least two lovely women into his nineties. When asked (and who had the nerve, I wonder?) if he had sex with them, he replied, _"Of course, but at my age that's kind of like shooting pool with a *rope.*" _:lfao:

...that was before Viagra, though....:lol:


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 20, 2008)

elder999 said:


> On the other hand, I'm reminded of George Burns, who was escorted everywhere by at least two lovely women into his nineties. When asked (and who had the nerve, I wonder?) if he had sex with them, he replied, _"Of course, but at my age that's kind of like shooting pool with a *rope.*" _:lfao:
> 
> ...that was before Viagra, though....:lol:


If ole George had gotten his hands on Viagra he'd probably still be alive today.  
Loved that guy.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 20, 2008)

His ex-wife stated in an interview I saw (years ago, please don't remind me how old I am) that he was like a teenage boy in an old man's body - someone who never grew up beyond the party-boy stage.  She doubted his ability to effectively parent the children and noted that he still partied regardless of their agreement, hence ... she left.

Surely he has paternity insurance. And a few diseases. :barf:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2008)

Sign me up!


----------



## grydth (Dec 20, 2008)

Lynne said:


> As my daughter would say:  GROSSSS.  You couldn't pay me enough.  I hope the men aren't jealous of Hugh.  No reason to be, unless you like golddiggers.



You know, this isn't much different from the female dream of being fawned over by a platoon of Chippendale dancers..... only, neither fantasy would be any good were it to come true. When the day's over, most would far rather come home to that one 'same old' person who has the unique trait of truly loving and caring for you.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 20, 2008)

Well, it might be fun for an hour or six...


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 20, 2008)

grydth said:


> You know, this isn't much different from the female dream of being fawned over by a platoon of Chippendale dancers..... only, neither fantasy would be any good were it to come true. When the day's over, most would far rather come home to that one 'same old' person who has the unique trait of truly loving and caring for you.



I have no such fantasy.  I have the LLR where we women are pampered appropriately.   Of course that is only in the virtual world.

In real life, I want to be with the one I picked with abandon and no shame, regardless of droopy parts, stretch marks, bald pate, hairy back ... I frankly don't care.


----------



## Lynne (Dec 20, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> I have no such fantasy. I have the LLR where we women are pampered appropriately.  Of course that is only in the virtual world.
> 
> In real life, I want to be with the one I picked with abandon and no shame, regardless of droopy parts, stretch marks, bald pate, hairy back ... I frankly don't care.


 
So, you are with Hef!!!   *runs*


----------



## Lynne (Dec 20, 2008)

grydth said:


> You know, this isn't much different from the female dream of being fawned over by a platoon of Chippendale dancers..... only, neither fantasy would be any good were it to come true. When the day's over, most would far rather come home to that one 'same old' person who has the unique trait of truly loving and caring for you.


 They're probably gay though.  Sigh.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 20, 2008)

The Chippies?  Alot of em are I heard. Doubt all of em are though. Else they are good actors.


----------



## grydth (Dec 21, 2008)

A woman getting the Chippendales and finding out that they are gay is the type of "be careful what you wish for" story that Rod Serling would feature on the original Twilight Zone series. 

I'd rather age, however gracelessly in my case, with one special person. 

 To me there's something unsettling about this Trilobite chasing after what appear to be plastic nymphets.... all of whom seem to be blond vultures just waiting for it to die. In "Hef's" world there are no warm and kindly grandparents, no noble aged grandmasters or scholars...... they can keep it.


----------



## zDom (Dec 22, 2008)

grydth said:


> To me there's something unsettling about this Trilobite chasing after what appear to be plastic nymphets.... all of whom seem to be blond vultures just waiting for it to die. In "Hef's" world there are no warm and kindly grandparents, no noble aged grandmasters or scholars...... they can keep it.



Hef isn't chasing. They come to him  in droves.

Trilobites, plastic nymphets/vultures; it is what it is. Everybody involved knows the rules of the game and who is playing for what. Hef appears to be winning the game even against the most savvy (cough. Holly Madison. cough) players on the other side of the field.

FWIW, Hef comes across as "warm and kindly" and is arguably a "grandmaster" and "scholar" in the art of Attracting Young Beautiful Women.


----------

